# Looking to purchase a new bow for the girlfriend



## rkuchar22 (Dec 17, 2012)

So I am looking to purchase a new bow for the girlfriend and I was hoping to receive some good input from others out there. So any good suggestions? I am staying away from the cross bow though. Thanks for the insight and help.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Mission Bows are nice, and adjusts for a wide array of DLs and DWs. Come in a butt load of different colors too. 

Diamond makes a good one as well but I can't seem to remember what the model is. 

My girlfriend got lucky and won a Mathews Outback a couple years ago at a bow shoot. She loves everything about it other than the fact it's camo lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

While the surprise may be nice it might be best to take her "shoot/shopping. Bows are so personal in their feel and appearance it is sometimes difficult to buy for someone even if they are a beginner (assumption on my part). The fit is the single most important aspect of setting someone up to be successful. Now Mission, Quest, Hoyt, Diamond, PSE and many other all market bows that fit shorter draw archers of both genders. The Quest torch is a real good product and if she likes pink camo you are in; obviously I am skewed but I have been shooting my Primal for 3 seasons now and still love it. Got to find her DL first however. Do a quick check measure her wingspan middle finger tip to middle finger tip and then divide by 2.5. All this does is give you a starting point it may or may not be her true DL. But if you come up with 24" and the bows you are looking at only drop to 26" then you can easily cross that one off your list.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Buy her a gift certificate At a really good bow shop. You have to shoot alot a bows to find what works well.
Spent 4 hours at the bow shop to get set up right.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Look into the Browning micro Midas 3. I bought one for my niece


----------



## sniperx043 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hoyt ruckus.. great bow for women.. can get in pink Camo too

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shawnhunts1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Do not forget DARTON great bows!


----------



## hxcburrito (Oct 26, 2012)

I got my wife an awesome martin..... I wish i would have got the guys version instead of my pse. Its pink and white camo.

I would suggest the micro midas for a kid. Thats what I learned on about 15 yrs ago, and I was ready to be done with it after a yr
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

Well the only way to no what she will like is to shoot shoot all these bows. But if you wanna go to the best bow on paper for women the Mathews Jewel and Bear Siren both designed for Women were like a virtual tie in bowhunter magazine.

My wife has the Bear Homewrecker and she has several kills and loves to shoot 3d tournaments and I have had not problems at all with the bow. The only thing I did was change out the whisker bisquit for a UAD rest and the rest is history.....


----------



## jaybassman (Jan 5, 2009)

Mathews mission craze....comes in pink camo very lightweight super adjustability from 15-70 lbs draw weight along with draw length. It is a bow that would last her a lifetime retail bow only is 300 or with bells and whistles 400


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

